# Things to know about pigs?



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am finally heading out to the Arizona Strip to try and find some pigs. I have a good idea where to find them, talking to DLM employees and AZ fish cops. If I do locate and harvest a pig is there anything special I need to know about field dressing one? Any glands I need to remove or avoid? Is there anything different front field dressing a deer or elk? I know finding them is a long shot on a first trip but I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. Skin em and trim em. Treat em like you would any other kind of pork as far as cleanliness. They are actually a bit easier than other animals because their hair is sparse and course, so it doesn't get on the meat. The fat layers, even on the leaner European types is still in abundance making them easy to skin. If cut up about 40 of those damned things and I'd say they are one of the easiest animals to process.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

tree is correct in part. It is best to hang you pig by the hind quarters and field dress them that way. A pigs digestive track carries a lot more bacteria than other game and your best meat is at the back end so you should start the same as you do all others but let gravity do the work incase of knife slip it goes to the head and not the flanks. this will keep your meat cleaner. Take your cut clear to the chin and cut the back of the windpipe and tounge out everything comes out clean that way and you can hide also if you want to. Other than that get it on Ice soon as you can.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Pigs are easy i used to be able to slaughter 400+ lb hog skin and gut it in about 20 minutes easy i have done a few hundred growing up like was said soon as you harvest it slit the throat and bleed it also to skin it hang it up by the hind legs and if you take the head of then if you take a saw ( a cheap saw from lowes works ) and cut the center of the ribs then cut down the belly and i found most of the insides can be just pulled straight down and then skin it and i like to wash them off anbut them on ice.

dont forget to tie the Anus before gutting and skinning it sure stinks and is not fun 

i hope i can get down to the AZ strip and harvest a few later this year

i need bacon, sausage and chops in my freezer


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

We went out this morning, drove a bunch and hiked a bunch. We saw lots of sign, tracks and areas torn up by the pigs. We were satisfied with at least finding where they had been and decided to call it a day, maybe check another spot or two on the way out. We got back to the jeep and drove about 300 yds and 20 pigs ran across the road in front of us. We both jumped out. We both got off one shot while they were running into the trees but we both missed and they were gone. It was a great trip, we found some water and where they seek shelter, we went out hoping to see some sign and learn the area and we actually saw some pigs. Next time we are going to get one. :O||:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good Job dude! Any chance you can share the location? I understand if you don't. Anyway good luck on your next outing. I hope you do get one (if not more) of those pesky porks.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sorry MadHunter can't give up the spot just yet. Maybe after I shoot at least one.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Be careful when you are cleaning/butchering a wild/feral hog. they carry swine Brucellosis and pseudorabies. Best to wear gloves and wash with good soap when cleaning up. Swine Brucellosis symptoms in humans are like a bad case of the flu. Pseudorabies will not infect humans but will infect other swine and if your dog catches it, it will die. Not sure about hogs out here but in TX, LA, MS,AL,GA and FL best not to take a chance.


----------

